# [Freehand 10] Kreis zerschneiden



## xthetronx (9. Juli 2002)

Hallo zusammen

Wie ihr an meiner Frage erkennen könnt, bin ich noch ziemlich neu mit Freehand zugange. Wahrscheinlich ist meine Frage ziemlich trivial, doch ich bin noch nicht ganz hinter das Programm gestiegen.
Ich möchte eigentlich nur einen Kreis zerschneiden und zwar nicht in der Mitte sondern etwas nach links verschoben. Heisst, ich möchte eine vertikale Linie ziehen und den Rest, der rechts ist löschen, so das nur noch 1  1/3 Kreis bleibt. Den will ich dann mit Farbe füllen. 
Hab´s leider, trotz ausprobierens nicht hinbekommen.

Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand ein bisschen helfen könnte.

Danke im voraus

Gruss

Torsten


----------



## swampdragon (22. Juli 2002)

Ich veruchs mal. Für Dein Problem gibt es in Freehand 10 verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Zeichne eine Kreis in der richtigen Größe und gebe Ihm die Farbe Deiner Wahl. Zeichne auf der gleichen Ebene ein Quadrat oder Rechteck und gib ihm für Rand und Füllung die Farbe schwarz. Positioniere das Rechteck über deinem Kreis so, daß nur noch der Teil des Kreises zu sehen ist der auch tatsächlich überbleiben soll. 
Nun wählst du beide Formen mit dem Pfeil aus (an den Rändern der Formen entstehen kleine schwarze Quadrate als zeichen das Sie ausgewählt sind) und drücke auf das Symbol Öffnung (bei den Symbolen mit jeweils zwei Kreisen, dass Symbol bei dem der weiße Kreis den Schwarzen überlagert).

Freehand stanzt Dir nun das Quadrat aus dem Kreis und übrig bleibt der Teil der nicht von dem Quadrat überlagert wurde.

Dieser Form kannst Du nun einen Rand und eine Füllung Deiner Wahl geben.

Ich hoffe Du kommst zurecht.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. Juli 2002)

Würde eher zum Meser greifen:

· Kreis zeichen
· Messer auswählen ( Einstellungen siehe unten )
· Einmal "quer" durch den Kreis mit dem Messer durch
· Auswahl aufheben ( irgendwo ins leere Blatt klicken )
· Kreishälfte die Du dann nicht brauchst auswählen
· Kreishälfte mit [Entf] löschen


----------



## swampdragon (28. Juli 2002)

Wie gesagt es gibt mehrere Wege. Der von mir beschriebene Weg hat den Vorteil, dass eine Form entsteht, die einen geschlossenen Pfad hat und auch die Füllung bleibt erhalten. 

Probier halt mal womit Du besser zurecht kommst.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Juli 2002)

@ swampdragon:

Also bei meiner Methode bleibt die Form auch geschlossen und fgarbe kann man anschließend zuordnen, abewr nichts gegen deine Methode, die funktioniert genauso gut, wollte hier auch nur noch die Alternative vorstellen.


----------



## swampdragon (28. Juli 2002)

@webcutdirektor
Hast natürlich recht, konnte den Screenshot den Du eingefügt hast beim ersten lesen aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht sehen (war nur ein Kreuz)und ich arbeite nur selten mit dem Messer. Mir waren daher die Einstellmöglichkeiten auch nicht bekannt. Arbeite zumeist mit komplexeren Formen (Zahnräder mit unterschiedlicher Verzahnung, Schrauben usw.) deren Grundlayout ich über Freehand erstelle und die mir dann als Grundlage für Swift3D-Animationen dienen und da kann man besser mit der Stanzfunktion arbeiten, zumal diese geometrische Formen äußerst präzise sein müssen.

Um einen einfachen Kreis zu zerschneiden würde ich nun auch eher das Messer empfehlen, ist für sowas eine schnelle und einfache Lösung.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Juli 2002)

...heißt, man kann von Freehand nach Swift 3D ex- bzw. importieren????

Weil habe das Prog neulichst vom Bekannten als Vollversion 
( legalisiert ) bekommen, weil er nichts mit anfangen konnte und gerne meine Finanzbuchhaltung, die ich ausrangiert habe haben wollte.

Vieleicht hast ja mal Zeit kurz zu beschreiben wie und was geht, dann werde ich das Programm mal installieren.


----------



## swampdragon (28. Juli 2002)

Also ich nutze Freehand um Grundformen zu erzeugen, z.B die Vorderseite eines Zahnrades mit Speichen und den einzelnen Zähnen. Dann speicher ich es als EPS und importiere dieses EPS in Swift3D. Swift3D erzeugt hieraus nun ein 3DObjekt, das ich animieren kann, z.B. das Zahnrad drehen lassen. Ist für technische Objekte eine schnelle und einfach Möglichkeit Formen zu erstellen und zum Beispiel ein Uhrwerk zu erzeugen das in 3D abläuft. In Swift3D hast Du für jedes einzelne Objekt die Möglichkeit, die Rundung, das Material und vieles mehr zu bestimmen. Am besten sehen meiner Meinung nach jedoch mechanische Objekte ohne Textur also nur mit Outlines aus.

Umgekehrt kannst du Deine Animation als .swf exportieren und in Flash einlesen. Von Flash kannst Du nun die einzelnen Grafiken Deiner Animation wiederrum in Freehand einfügen, und Feinheiten korrigieren oder z.B. deinen schwarzen Outlines eine andere Farbe geben, Schattierungen nachbearbeiten usw.

Probleme zwischen Swift und Freehand gibt es nur, wenn das EPS z.B. aus nicht geschlossenen Pfaden besteht oder mehrere Grafiken übereinanderliegen. Also die Grundform muß auf einer Ebene sehen, am besten in schwarz weiß und es sollte eine Form sein und nicht z.B ein weißer Kreis der einen schwarzen überlagert. 

Benötigt ein wenig Übung aber die Ergebnisse finde ich sehr interessant. Sind aber nur in kleinen Größen für das Web geignet.
Arbeite zur Zeit an einem Uhrwerk. Wenn ich das dann irgendwann mal fertig habe kann ich es ja mal einstellen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Juli 2002)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, werde dann Swift 3D mal testen /installieren.

Wenn Du ne Arbeit zum zeigen hast, kannst mir die ja gerne mal mailen *smile* 

*tnx*


----------



## aim (22. Mai 2004)

@swampdragon

Hallo,

interessanterweise suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit ein Zahnrad (Bild) für Flash zu animieren (es soll sich drehen).
In diesem Beitrag erzählst Du von Swift3D.
Wenn ich aber das Zahnrad als eps in Swift3D importieren möchte, bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung:

Error Importing File:

An error has occoured attempting to import the specified file. This error is most commonly caused by attempting to import a file that does not contain outline or filled shapes.

Kannst Du, oder jemand anders mir weiterhelfen
Bleibt noch zu sagen, daß das eps mit Photoshop erstellt ist.
Es handelt sich um einen Fotoauschnitt, also keine Vektorgrafik.
Ist das das Problem?
Falls ja, wie kann man denn dann ein Foto von einem Zahnrad animieren

Vielen Dank für Vorschläge oder Tips,
Janina


----------



## swampdragon (23. Mai 2004)

*Sift3d und Bitmaps*

Ich hab Dir bereits eine Mail zu dem Thema geschickt, bevor ich diesen Beitrag gelesen habe.

Das Problem ist, dass Du für Swift3D eine Vektorgrafik benötigst, da Swift3D aus den Pfaden die Polygone für das 3DObjekt errechnet. (Siehe auch Beispielfiles in meiner Email)

Die Rotation eines Bitmaps hängt von der Stellung des Zahrades ab und ob das Ganze 2D oder 3D ablaufen soll. 2D könnte man in Flash dadurch realisieren, dass du das JPG rotierst und eine Maske für das Zahnrad einbaust, dass die restlichen Hintergundbestandteile (im besten Fall ein weisser Kasten mit dem Zahnrad darin) ausblendet. Wobei Bitmapanimationen zumeist in Flash eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen sind.

3D ist da schon weitaus schwieriger, da müsste man evtl ein wenig mehr tricksen.

Schick mir mal das Bild und eine Beschreibung was es tun soll, vieleicht fällt mir was ein.

Gruss 

Swampi


----------

